#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Прошу помощи >  > > >  >  >  Юрта.

## PampKin Head

Интересуют любые материалы:
- способ производства, установки;
- поведение при различных климатических засадах (дожди, высокая влажность);
- впечатления тех, кто жил в сем домишке;
- стоимость, места продажи.

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.yrta.ru/ru/

сборка
http://www.yrta.ru/ru/instruction/instruction.html

прямо таки ритод http://www.yrta.ru/foto/main/sx31b.jpg




> Юрта легко собирается и разбирается, она удобно перевозится колесным транспортом и вьюком, непромокаема в ливневые дожди, сохраняет прохладу в знойные дни, надежно укрывает от пронзительных осенних ветров. Все это делает юрту уникальным видом жилища.


http://www.balkaria.info/library/a/alymbaev/iukvpin.htm




> Шерсть собрали с тысячи овец,
> Выковали сотни две колец,
> Круглый остов из прибрежных ив
> Прочен, свеж, удобен и красив.
> В северной прозрачной синеве
> Воин юрту ставил на траве,
> А теперь, как голубая мгла,
> Вместе с ним на юг она пришла.
> Юрту вихрь не может покачнуть,
> ...


http://www.kochevniki.ru/about_us.html

А пойдемте ка в этот музей?

----------


## Маша_ла

Я когда еще была молодой, жила с друзьями в типи под питером. Они такие классные типи сделали.. Жили в нем до морозов. Но в морозы там холодно было. Теперь самый главный типивед, Гарик, живет во Франции, шьет там типи на продажу и живет в таком тоже  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Типи - немного не то. Недоюрта.

----------


## Yukko

http://scanny.livejournal.com/55136.html

----------


## PampKin Head

+ баня; + булерьян = малина полная.

----------


## Yukko

Если критична влажность и нужен большой "жилой объём", то чем плохи в таком случае кемпинговые палатки, шатры?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если критична влажность и нужен большой "жилой объём", то чем плохи в таком случае кемпинговые палатки, шатры?


Нужен девайс, регулирующий температуру внутри. + Дверь, на которую можно замок повесить... Этого нет в кемпинговых палатках.

Кемпинговая палатка - недоделанная юрта.  :Wink:  А юрта - это почти дом. На ветру стоит, теплый летом (а летом еще те заморозки бывают). Ветроустойчивый. С костром внутри.

----------


## PampKin Head

http://video.novy.tv/reporter/report...6_11_24-11.wmv или
http://www.sendspace.com/file/o0z33v
7.2 метра

язык иностранный, но понятный!

P.S. Скачать как файл и смотреть вот таким плеером http://soft.softodrom.ru/scr/get.php?id=391

----------


## PampKin Head

Дугаровские темы: http://dugarov.livejournal.com/5599.html

----------


## PampKin Head

Главная > Альбомы Фонда Диалог культур - Единый мир > Установка юрты в Ауровиле

----------


## Строчков Михаил

не так давно думал о том, как в юртах на крайнем севере живут, там же полярные ночи... 

 Юрта, это прогресивный дом будущего, призваный экономить и напралять инергию. я даже разработал трех уровнивый юрто-подобный дом, снизу подвал для запасов еды, второй уровень большая универсальная комната, и наверху комната-спальня, пропорция  1:2:1, а подвал поможет утеплить помещение, чердак, разнообразит пространство. 

инереными  мне кажутся гиганские юрты,  юрта - город.

----------


## Поляков

> не так давно думал о том, как в юртах на крайнем севере живут, там же полярные ночи... 
> 
>  Юрта, это прогресивный дом будущего, призваный экономить и напралять инергию. я даже разработал трех уровнивый юрто-подобный дом, снизу подвал для запасов еды, второй уровень большая универсальная комната, и наверху комната-спальня, пропорция  1:2:1, а подвал поможет утеплить помещение, чердак, разнообразит пространство. 
> 
> инереными  мне кажутся гиганские юрты,  юрта - город.


Интересно. А посмотреть где-нибудь можно?

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Дима, даю наводку, немного, но в тэнгэ. :-)

В Элисте есть наша ваджрная сестра, монголка, которая привозит юрты (сиречь кибитки) из Монголии. Точную цену не помню, но кажись шестиметровая юрта стоит три с полтиной штуки американских тэнгэ.

Если надо, раздобуду телефон.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Дима, даю наводку, немного, но в тэнгэ. :-)
> 
> В Элисте есть наша ваджрная сестра, монголка, которая привозит юрты (сиречь кибитки) из Монголии. Точную цену не помню, но кажись шестиметровая юрта стоит три с полтиной штуки американских тэнгэ.
> 
> Если надо, раздобуду телефон.


http://www.yrta.ru/ru/catalog.html (прикидочные цены)

Недавно говорил с Дугаровым. Он сказал, что цены пошли вниз, потому что есть большое количество предложений.

+ сам Дугаров собирается вскорости поехать за юртами для ретритного центра...

P.S. есть вариант из Туркмении через Каспий прямо в Астраханскую область или Калмыкию.

----------


## Karma Dorje

Поддержите отечественного производителя - заказывайте юрты в Туве (если кого  интерсует могу адресок раздобыть)

----------


## PampKin Head

Для юрт остался невыясненным таки один вопрос: как ведет себя войлок в условиях повышенной влажности (Средняя полоса, дождливая лето и осень). А то покроется грибком ишо чудо за такие деньги.

----------


## Karma Dorje

> Для юрт остался невыясненным таки один вопрос: как ведет себя войлок в условиях повышенной влажности (Средняя полоса, дождливая лето и осень). А то покроется грибком ишо чудо за такие деньги.


Ничего с ним не будет - он же брезентом накрыт будет, а в летнее время войлок вообще убирать можно.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ничего с ним не будет - он же брезентом накрыт будет, а в летнее время войлок вообще убирать можно.


Для влажности, грибка не важно, что и чем накрыто. Когда льет неделю, не переставая, и брезент промокнет...

Если убрать войлок, то будет обычная палатка без регулировки микроклимата внутри.

----------


## Karma Dorje

> Для влажности, грибка не важно, что и чем накрыто. Когда льет неделю, не переставая, и брезент промокнет...
> 
> Если убрать войлок, то будет обычная палатка без регулировки микроклимата внутри.


Если вы купите настоящую юрту, то грибка не будет. В тайге дожди неделями идут, в ясный день по нескольку раз. Поедьте посмотрите где в юртах еще живут животноводы, развейтесь  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если вы купите настоящую юрту, то грибка не будет. В тайге дожди неделями идут, в ясный день по нескольку раз. Поедьте посмотрите где в юртах еще живут животноводы, развейтесь


Тогда гуда, иначе альтернативой является только строительство землянок или изб.

*
Простейшие укрытия от холода и непогоды  	* 
подполковник
Варенышев Б.В.

http://www.vrazvedka.ru/main/learnin...nishev_04.html

----------


## Causaria

Мы на том самом сайте заказали, нам доставили в Мск, наслаждаемся :Smilie:  пока дом реставрировали в ней и жили :Smilie:  теперь панируем там ретритную сделать.

----------


## Иилья

Классная вещь! Мне понравилось! Долой ипотеку, даешь свободу!
Только вот какой вопрос возник. Пола нет. По крайней мере на сайте юрта.ру на странице, где наглядно демонстрировали ее монтаж, про пол не было ни слова. Согласитесь, в холодную погоду, да еще и при большой влажности, отсутствие пола- это серьезная проблема. Это решаемо?

----------


## Karma Dorje

Это туда всякий брезент потом войлочные типа коврики покрытия ложат, сверху еще ковры, все очень здорово - всегда на полу спал - очень здорово, я бы рекомендовал бы для проведения ретритов и пр (охранять не надо круглый год собрал увез с собой) - есть задачка чтобы все перевезти грузовик нужен.  а то и два

----------


## PampKin Head

> Мы на том самом сайте заказали, нам доставили в Мск, наслаждаемся пока дом реставрировали в ней и жили теперь панируем там ретритную сделать.


Расскажите более развернуто о своих впечатлениях, плиз...




> Классная вещь! Мне понравилось! Долой ипотеку, даешь свободу!


http://www.sendspace.com/file/3kowyz
reporter_2006_11_24-11.wmv




> Только вот какой вопрос возник. Пола нет. По крайней мере на сайте юрта.ру на странице, где наглядно демонстрировали ее монтаж, про пол не было ни слова. Согласитесь, в холодную погоду, да еще и при большой влажности, отсутствие пола- это серьезная проблема. Это решаемо?


В разговоре Дугоров упомянул, что предпочитает юрты с сборными полами.. Значит есть такая опция!

----------


## Causaria

[QUOTE=PampKin Head]Расскажите более развернуто о своих впечатлениях, плиз...

учитывая нашы погодные условия, мы сделали круглый фундамент и настил из досок и печь (хоть и не по традиции это) поставили сбоку у края, поскольку когда она в центре очень много места занимает и выветривается тепло быстро. а так у нас колено из трубы большое, но пришлось дырку в стене сделать, зато жара даже в Москвоские -15.

вообще потрясающая вешь и спасла нас, когда жить негде было :Smilie: 

к юрте прилагался двд диск, где буряты с особым чувством юмора рассказывади как ее собрать, обещали, что за 2 часа управимся, но мы с таджиками собирали ее 2 суток :Smilie: 

выглядит вот так: http://perkhov.livejournal.com/24130.html?nc=40

----------


## PampKin Head

[QUOTE=Causaria]


> Расскажите более развернуто о своих впечатлениях, плиз...
> 
> учитывая нашы погодные условия, мы сделали круглый фундамент и настил из досок и печь (хоть и не по традиции это) поставили сбоку у края, поскольку когда она в центре очень много места занимает и выветривается тепло быстро. а так у нас колено из трубы большое, но пришлось дырку в стене сделать, зато жара даже в Москвоские -15.
> 
> вообще потрясающая вешь и спасла нас, когда жить негде было
> 
> к юрте прилагался двд диск, где буряты с особым чувством юмора рассказывади как ее собрать, обещали, что за 2 часа управимся, но мы с таджиками собирали ее 2 суток
> 
> выглядит вот так: http://perkhov.livejournal.com/24130.html?nc=40


О! Хотелось бы увидеть это замечательный ДВД!

 :Stick Out Tongue: 

P.S.
*Yurta... Kyrgyzstan*
с прикольными песнями

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-pcL_bQed0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEsFpa3_Y2M

*MONGOLIA x Yurt User Manual*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgHUiUDxbRw (присутствует монгольский реп!)

*Kyrgyz Yurt or Boz Uy*
присутствует комментарий на английском
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BF-_b95ezWg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNA1ffAixak

----------


## PampKin Head

*Tour Da Yurt* (eng)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPETmt5szMI
*
Yurt Up!*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dW4ly1hJsrE
*
Suburban Yurt*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GilrPHOBVE

*24' yurt construction*
тема с полами раскрыта
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP5W3wFsz_M

*Yurt Specialists Eco-village*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nFiuSfJ4gg

*Yurts II* (гуда, ретритные домишки)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiZtakOMTMc

*Yurt village in Swanage, England*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gv2DHSJ9Sb4

----------


## Karma Dorje

Западные ваджрные братья, че то вы какую то ересь говорите - собирали 2 дня, грибки, полы, вы еще туда печку русскую вмонтируйте с ходами... Засыпку вокруг по периметру сделайте и обейте внешей обшивкой с внешни утеплением, тьфу ересь какая то орустар...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Западные ваджрные братья, че то вы какую то ересь говорите - собирали 2 дня, грибки, полы, вы еще туда печку русскую вмонтируйте с ходами... Засыпку вокруг по периметру сделайте и обейте внешей обшивкой с внешни утеплением, тьфу ересь какая то орустар...


Собирали 2 дня... так женщина и далеко *не русские граждане* впервые в жизни видели это устройство...

*Грибок.*.. я тоже был несказанно удивлен, когда за три дня в сезон дождей (Дхарамсала) обычные кожаные ботинки, лежащие в рюкзаке, покрылись этой "радостью" ... Некоторым такое, конечно же, "экология и натурализм зеленого цвета", но мне это 1) не нравится + 2) опасно для здоровья.

Русскую печь может и не надо, а вот голландку (если ставить стационаром надолго) - вполне самое то... Я понимаю, что некоторым буржуйка с её КПД  и кизяк в качестве топлива милее, но есть способы лучше...

О полах *наш нерусский друг Дугаров* самолично говорил: "предпочитаю с полами, и мы будем закупать/ставить в Дудулинг именно такие..."

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> О полах *наш нерусский друг Дугаров* самолично говорил: "предпочитаю с полами, и мы будем закупать/ставить в Дудулинг именно такие..."


А что такого, люблю с комфортом жить. Пусть и юрта, но что бы тепло было и водичка ещё была подведена.

А тебя друг/брат Дима я всегда приглашаю. Давай приезжай, строить будем вместе, домик-юрту себе отстроишь, будет тебе ритритный уголок. Гомпа новый вместе поднимем, наш - Другпинский.

----------


## Causaria

[QUOTE=PampKin Head]


> О! Хотелось бы увидеть это замечательный ДВД!
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]


Если найду могу вам передать, вы в Мск?

А печка у нас - армейская буржуйка, и когда пол из досок все-таки приятнее  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> А что такого, люблю с комфортом жить. Пусть и юрта, но что бы тепло было и водичка ещё была подведена.
> 
> А тебя друг/брат Дима я всегда приглашаю. Давай приезжай, строить будем вместе, домик-юрту себе отстроишь, будет тебе ритритный уголок. Гомпа новый вместе поднимем, наш - Другпинский.


Я - завсегда "за". Просто вы слишком далеко базируетесь. (

В Индию проще добраться...

----------


## PampKin Head

[QUOTE=Causaria]


> Если найду могу вам передать, вы в Мск?
> 
> А печка у нас - армейская буржуйка, и когда пол из досок все-таки приятнее


Да, в Москве...

С буржуйкой основная проблема в том, что тепло только пока топишь. После того, как дрова прогорели, остывает аппарат очень быстро. В отличие от печки.

----------


## Karma Dorje

Слушай Пампкин Голова, поучи меня по юртам, ооочень интересно, спрашивает потом учить начинает... В дхарме похоже тоже так - ты вот по юртам мне цитатки из книг еще привел авторитетеные источники... Тьфу

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Не ругайтесь пожалуйста. Юрта не предмет для ругани.
Месяца полтора назад вот Памкин Голова подкинул здравую идею мне... каждый день теперь думаю. Можно ведь в моих условиях (ретрит центр Дудулинг) который располагается в горах для ритритов вырубить пещеры (откопать засыпанные комуняками) в нашей скале и обустроить по последнему слову техники и дизайна. Это и круто и экономичнее и вообще слов нет как это здраво.
Так что Памкин Голова хоть и говорит, но говорит часто дело. А то что касается юрт, так это он от простоты душевной.

----------


## Huandi

Пещеры вырубить, но не обустраивать. А затем сдавать дорого самым крутым столичным практикам  :Smilie: .

----------


## PampKin Head

> Можно ведь в моих условиях (ретрит центр Дудулинг) который располагается в горах для ритритов вырубить пещеры (откопать засыпанные комуняками) в нашей скале и обустроить по последнему слову техники и дизайна.


Нанять шахтеров для шабашки. ) С отбойными молотками/компрессором на лето.

Кстати, в роликах видно, что западники пользуют в конструкции юрты какие то интересные материалы...

*План Дальних пещер Киево-Печерской лавры, Украина (по В. Рогожникову)*

http://www.rgo-speleo.ru/books/zanim...leologia/5.htm

Солидную пещеру - солидному практегу!

P.S. Интерес к пещерам давнишний... Просто я вырос в интересном городе (Ярослав Гашек был помошником коменданта как то): в пещерах Бугульмы прятался Емельян Пугачев вместе с войском (был такой эпизод)...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Тьфу


Ещё одно "тьфу" - и я, не дожидаясь никаких голосований, забаню Вас месяца на три, пока Вы не научитесь общаться с людьми. Это такое чистое видение - *каждое* сообщение заканчивать оценочными репликами и плевками?

----------


## Иван

В Воронежской области есть пещерный монастырь напротив города Лиски.По правому берегу Дона идут меловые горы.В этих горах легче вырубить пещеры.Но с Дхармой там не очень....

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Не, ну у нас в Дудулинге таких много километровых пещер не прорубить... гора то из базальта, а не известняка. Вот небольшие, ну глубиной в две - три, четыре комнаты можно.
На вершине горы есть скала, в ней при желании можно конечно же и пещерный храм выдолбить с большой скульптурой Гуру Ринпоче.
Берите молоточки, зубилки и кирки в руки и приезжайте все вместе - поработаем.

Недавно кстати в Саянских горах обнаружили колосальные пещеры. Там нашли останки древних пещерных медведей, древних гиен и других доисторических животных которые водились здесь несколько миллионов лет назад и сотни тысяч лет назад, до оледенения. В верхних ярусах этих пещер между прочим жили практики до революции.
А недалеко от Цугольского дацана мой друг в прошлом году нашёл также очень древние изолированные пещеры, в них есть огромный ледник и большое подземное озеро.

----------


## Иван

Посмотрел по Донскому Белогорью.По данным местных краеведов на территории Воронежской области насчитывается сегодня около 40 пещер,использовавшихся как храмы.Меловые горы простилаются дальше по Дону,ближе к Калмыкии.Если бы территория Калмыкии была на 150-200 км больше в северном направлении,то на участке Иловля - Калач-на-Дону можно было бы планировать буддийский центр в Европе.

----------


## PampKin Head

Думаю, что в базальте жить будет невозможно... В силу того, что это базальт.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Думаю, что в базальте жить будет невозможно... В силу того, что это базальт.


Это почему же, а пещеры Миларепы, на Кайласе? Самое место для Туммо.
Думаю базальт и гранитные породы это нормально.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Вот и наша юрта (на фото мой старший брат Зорик Лама и племянница Сарасвати)

 :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Кстати, как то задумался: каким образом англичане умудрялись комфортно жить в Индии во время жаркого сезона?

Моя гипотеза:
- во время жары использовался подвальный этаж... 

Собственно, и зимой тоже житие под землей несет определенные выгоды.

Дугаров! Строишь замлянку и поверх ставишь юрту, если грунтовые воды позволят... = 2 этажа, как минимум.

----------


## Иван

Если говорить про Индию,то там с негерметичной землянкой могут быть неудобства.В землянке любят селиться всякие насекомые,мелкие грызуны.А это в свою очередь привлекает других хищников,в том числе змей.Комфорт останется в стороне.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если говорить про Индию,то там с негерметичной землянкой могут быть неудобства.В землянке любят селиться всякие насекомые,мелкие грызуны.А это в свою очередь привлекает других хищников,в том числе змей.Комфорт останется в стороне.


Бетонный/деревянный короб/сруб в земле (с гидроизоляцией). Вход с первого этажа.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

В Дудулинге грунтовых вод нет... горы потому что. Если бурить скважину (сквозь гранитную породу), то надо просверлить несколько сотен метров.
Под горой есть родник... из под горы бъет ключом, не замерзает круглый год.

Уровень родника и расположения Гомпа до ста метров по вертикали.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Прошу эту тему перенести в раздел "Строим храмы", поскольку дает дельные советы по обустройству Дхарма центров и ретритных мест.

----------


## PampKin Head

> В Дудулинге грунтовых вод нет... горы потому что. Если бурить скважину (сквозь гранитную породу), то надо просверлить несколько сотен метров.
> Под горой есть родник... из под горы бъет ключом, не замерзает круглый год.
> 
> Уровень родника и расположения Гомпа до ста метров по вертикали.


Труба наверх, от ключа и погружной насос. Трубу зарыть, чтобы вода в трубе  не замерзала.

----------


## PampKin Head

*Ты еще не приобрел юрту? В Бобруйск!*

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Все буддистам - срочно юзать юрты!


Спасибо, но я лично предпочитаю использовать _сукку_!  :Smilie: 
Это тоже типично буддийское жилище,  :Smilie:  ибо напоминает о бренности сансары (см. ниже текстовые выделения):




> Праздник Суккот начинается 15-го числа месяца тишрей и продолжается восемь дней.
> 
> Суккот — один из трех паломнических праздников (наряду с Песахом и Шавуот), во время которого трижды в году, в период существования Храма, весь израильский народ собирался в Иерусалиме. У этого праздника есть несколько названий: праздник шалашей (кущей), праздник сбора урожая, конец странствий по пустыне, праздник человечности и мира, праздник черпания и возлияния, с просьбой дождей для будущего урожая.
> 
> Праздник Суккот выражает связь еврейского народа со своей страной, со своим историческим прошлым. Если все прочие праздники отмечаются дома, в кругу семьи, то в Суккот евреи покидают дома и живут в шалашах, специально построенных для этого дня на улице, под открытым небом. Шалаш строится в память о странствиях еврейского народа в пустыне в течение 40 лет.
> 
> Как и другие еврейские праздники, Суккот связан с сельскохозяйственным циклом: он отмечает время сбора урожая перед наступлением зимы. Все обычаи и обряды Суккота связаны с водой, с надеждой на дождь. Ведь Эрец-Исраэль — земля особая, в ней мало водных источников, человеческое существование прямо зависит здесь от посылаемого небом дождя.
> 
> И все-таки Суккот — праздник семейный. Вся семья дружно строит Сукку. Сукка — это временная постройка, имеющая четыре стены и крышу, сделанную из веток. Сукка строится до праздника, в дни между Йом Киппуром и Суккот. Сукка, как жилище временное и непрочное, символизирует мимолетность нашей жизни, но, несмотря на это, основное настроение праздника — веселье и надежда. Поэтому его называют еще иногда «Пора нашей радости». А самые маленькие члены семьи мастерят замечательные украшения, яркие и веселые из цветной бумаги, чтобы вся семья могла порадоваться в эти дни, какой прекрасный шалаш у них получился. В шалаше происходит и семейный обед, на который приглашают гостей.
> ...


или

http://toldot.ru/rus_articles.php?art_id=717

... Так что в вашу юрту вы меня не загоните - это на любителя  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.yurtco.com/images/parks/photo-page.htm




http://www.runsilent.com/yurt.html


http://www.pashnit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3715


http://www.ernc.org/Rentals/facuse.html


http://www.ernc.org/Rentals/facuse.html

----------


## PampKin Head

*Yurt Assembly Video tutorials*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLlwlwN4hPE

... http://www.yurtspecialists.com/yurtassembly.html

----------


## PampKin Head

Песня хорошая...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcZHOUqg9sE

P.S. А вот кайфово было бы, если *в Кумпенлинге появятся площадки для установки юрт*.

----------


## Аминадав

Весь рынок юрт как на ладони:
http://www.bumbinorn.ru/2007/02/26/r...ess_48654.html

----------


## Аминадав

> Кстати, как то задумался: каким образом англичане умудрялись комфортно жить в Индии во время жаркого сезона?
> 
> Моя гипотеза:
> - во время жары использовался подвальный этаж...


Часть администрации перебиралась на лето в прохладную Шимлу.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shimla

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.yurtco.com/products/prd-stndftrs.html

----------


## Поляков

Любопытная штука, правда не совсем юрта, но по мотивам - http://www.i-domehouse.com/

Видео процесса сборки меньше чем за день.

----------

PampKin Head (14.01.2009), Pedma Kalzang (04.11.2010), Велеслав (27.04.2011), Дмитрий Певко (14.01.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Класс!

----------


## Топпер

> Любопытная штука, правда не совсем юрта, но по мотивам - http://www.i-domehouse.com/
> 
> Видео процесса сборки меньше чем за день.


Это хоббит шир?

----------


## PampKin Head

Кути таун!

----------


## Поляков

> Это хоббит шир?


Нет, это что-то из "Звездный войн". Хоббит шир находится в эко-поселении Ламмас (Великобритания).

Есть еще в Англии замечательный "low impact woodland house" - 4 месяца работы двух человек и 3000 (!) фунтов. Имхо, просто здорово:

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (15.01.2009), Pema Sonam (14.01.2009), Велеслав (27.04.2011), Денис Евгеньев (04.11.2010)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Любопытная штука, правда не совсем юрта, но по мотивам - http://www.i-domehouse.com/
> 
> Видео процесса сборки меньше чем за день.


Хорошая юрта за $ 41000 (по крайней мере такую цену назвали в конце этого ролика)

----------


## Поляков

> Хорошая юрта за $ 41000 (по крайней мере такую цену назвали в конце этого ролика)


Так это "Made in Japan", а у них все дорого. Если денег нет, но хочется жить в своем доме, можно вот так - http://blog.meta.ua/communities/koridor/posts/@139188/.  :Big Grin: 

(Прошу прощения за систематический офф-топ в теме).

----------


## Вова Л.

> Так это "Made in Japan", а у них все дорого. Если денег нет, но хочется жить в своем доме, можно вот так - http://blog.meta.ua/communities/koridor/posts/@139188/.


На какое-то жилище бомжа смахивает, хочь и с интернетом  :Smilie: .

----------


## pilot

Если заказывать, например несколько юрт, то лучше это делать в монголии - там будет дешевле раза в два, слышал еще что в Туве тоже недорого, В свою юрту я поставил печь, обложил камнем, и вставил наверх стекло, потому как тяжело без дневного света, конечно и дверь это тоже инновация - шкурой закрывали раньше. Заказывал в Улан-уде доставили тыщи за две до Сокольников, дальше я ее на газеле вез, она килограмм 250 весит. Юрта отличный вариант, но не для всех.  :Kiss:

----------

Ho Shim (15.01.2009), PampKin Head (15.01.2009)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Если заказывать, например несколько юрт, то лучше это делать в монголии - там будет дешевле раза в два, слышал еще что в Туве тоже недорого


А во сколько обошлось (чисто за товар, без доставки) приобретение этого сокровища?

----------


## pilot

обошлось чтото в районе 35 000 рублей, это два года назад за диаметр 5,2 м. деревянная бытовка-вагончик стоила к примеру в районе 50 000 руб.  а здесь натуральная шерсть, которую боятся змеи пауки и мыши, и березовые ханны перетянутые кожаными шнурками. 
сейчас я перенес в нее алтарь и у меня, можно сказать, собственный дуган есть  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Ho Shim (15.01.2009), PampKin Head (15.01.2009), Велеслав (27.04.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

В продолжение темы, замечательные сайтики:

http://www.tacticalsolar.com/ *солнечные батареи на любой вкус (поставщики МО США)* (брать на амазоне, доставка онли по Штатам обходится с помощью http://shipito.com)

 http://mobilpower.ru/index.php?cPath=33_38 аккумуляторные накопители и стабилизаторы (особливо приколен вот этот http://mobilpower.ru/product_info.ph...products_id=76 )

http://mobipower.ru/modules.php?name=News&new_topic=9 отчеты и обзоры


Гибкая батарея 8Вт и ''Вампирчик'' в Гималаях, http://mobipower.ru/modules.php?name...rticle&sid=259

 
Карельский тест ''Вампирчика'' и солнечной батареи, http://mobipower.ru/modules.php?name...rticle&sid=323

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (01.11.2010), Велеслав (27.04.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Это я к чему? Е-бук, светильники, мп3 плеер странсляциями и записями душеспасительных бесед (а не голы девки по 3Г прямо в карельскую тайгу, как вы могли подумать!) )))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.11.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head



----------

Велеслав (27.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (04.11.2010)

----------


## Сакура

> Для юрт остался невыясненным таки один вопрос: как ведет себя войлок в условиях повышенной влажности (Средняя полоса, дождливая лето и осень). А то покроется грибком ишо чудо за такие деньги.


Юрта при высокой влажности быстро преет. Это жильё только для сухого климата. Знакомые хотели в Питере открыть юрточное кафе, посчитали, что в копейку выйдет.

----------

PampKin Head (22.02.2011), Велеслав (27.04.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Юрта при высокой влажности быстро преет. Это жильё только для сухого климата. Знакомые хотели в Питере открыть юрточное кафе, посчитали, что в копейку выйдет.


А в чем проявляется (грибок ...)? Если лить будет, то любая палатка промокнет в походе, придется просушивать.

----------


## Сакура

В Питере влажность воздуха повышена постоянно. Войлок быстро сгнивает.

----------


## PampKin Head

> В Питере влажность воздуха повышена постоянно. Войлок быстро сгнивает.


Тут такой вариант: наверное стоит поискать какой-то заменитель войлока, устойчивый к гниению...

Все же 21-й на на дворе, наверное что-то должно быть из искусственных материалов с похожими свойствами.

----------

Велеслав (27.04.2011)

----------


## Сергей Куваев

Вот, взгляните: тематический сайт. Помимо прочего, есть три руководства в pdf. Ориентируются на монгольские юрты. В принципе, ничего; чертежи, выкройки вполне доходчиво представлены.

http://www.simplydifferently.org/Yurt

----------

PampKin Head (29.01.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (29.01.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

http://allllllla.livejournal.com/32061.html  глина, солома ( ячмень, пшеница ), песок, земля...
http://allllllla.livejournal.com/32319.html

----------

Велеслав (27.04.2011), Денис Евгеньев (21.02.2011), Дордже (21.02.2011), Слава Эркин (21.02.2011)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Ездил в  ноябре покупать юрту и оказалось очень непросто  её собрать ,монголы  юрту собирают часа за 3-4 спокойно.А мы собирали 2 дня, в  общем разучились буряты юртами пользоваться.

----------

PampKin Head (22.02.2011), Vladiimir (21.02.2011), Аминадав (21.02.2011), Велеслав (27.04.2011), Доржик (22.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (22.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

если не соблюсти всю мандальную  символику юрты (наберите в поиске-"символика юрты"), то ставить ее и осовременивать не более чем экзотика, впрочем это касается и обычного деревянного домика.
современный человек созерцатель обычно юрту=мандал с собой носит в голове.

если человек живет один в лесу то много мороки с доставкой юрты в уединенное место, питанием и всем прочем, что называется жизнеобеспечиванием, хотя бы дикими животными или дикими поселянами, то есть желательна инфраструктура из других юрт, коя была у монголов в поселениях из юрт, а если есть окружение то для современного человека в таком поселке больше проблем с соседями, особенно если с детьми и женами .
разве что имеет смысл и возможность ставить их в таких поселках типа тех, кои строят ученики Чоки Нима, но опять же стоит ли овчинка выделки, сейчас скорее сборно-разборные домики дешевле будут, да и отопление удобнее централизованное чем с дровами возиться, могут и в копеечку влететь

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Юрту проще перевезти как раз чем дом строить. На лето, осень и весну самый хороший вариант для практики на природе. Увез куда нибудь в Хоринский район поставил в хорошем месте и сиди три месяца читай мантры, мечта. Лучше чем в палатке. Потом домик сейчас не оставишь, сторожить надо будет. А юрту разобрал и увез. Идеальный вариант для летних, осенних ретритов.

----------

PampKin Head (22.02.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (22.02.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (22.02.2011), Читтадхаммо (22.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ездил в  ноябре покупать юрту и оказалось очень непросто  её собрать ,монголы  юрту собирают часа за 3-4 спокойно.А мы собирали 2 дня, в  общем разучились буряты юртами пользоваться.


Приветствую,

- где поставили? выясняли ли, как будет вести себя юрта при дождях?

----------


## PampKin Head

> разве что имеет смысл и возможность ставить их в таких поселках типа тех, кои строят ученики Чоки Нима, но опять же стоит ли овчинка выделки, сейчас скорее сборно-разборные домики дешевле будут, да и отопление удобнее централизованное чем с дровами возиться, могут и в копеечку влететь


Сборно-разборные домики стоят просто конячьих денег... Да и инфраструктура для центрального отопления тоже.





> В Питере влажность воздуха повышена постоянно. Войлок быстро сгнивает.


Питер вычеркиваем...

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Приветствую,
> 
> - где поставили? выясняли ли, как будет вести себя юрта при дождях?


Покупали как для себя ,а пришлось перепродать так как зимой жить хлопотно-много дров надо и сутками топить  ,и теперь стоит где-то на  катке .А при дожде юрта если непокрыта хорошим водонепроницаемым брезентом сгниет за полгода ,причем хороший водонепроницаемый брезент возят только из России ,конечно  можно и целлофаном, но это вредно для войлока-он начинает  преть .В общем много тонкостей в покупке юрты-вроде стоят две абсалютно похожие пятистенные юрты,  а одна почему-то стоит 800долларов ,а другая 2000 .В  дорогой  юрте все  составляющие  только из натуральных качественных материалов, например веревки только из конского волоса ,а войлок высшего сорта и.т.д..В дешевой  юрте все веревки из синтетики ,войлок низкого качества и сами деревянные детали из плохого дерева в общем на 50% из китайского сырья.

----------

PampKin Head (17.06.2011), Велеслав (27.04.2011), лесник (24.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Покупали как для себя ,а пришлось перепродать так как зимой жить хлопотно-много дров надо и сутками топить  ,и теперь стоит где-то на  катке .А при дожде юрта если непокрыта хорошим водонепроницаемым брезентом сгниет за полгода ,причем хороший водонепроницаемый брезент возят только из России ,конечно  можно и целлофаном, но это вредно для войлока-он начинает  преть .В общем много тонкостей в покупке юрты-вроде стоят две абсалютно похожие пятистенные юрты,  а одна почему-то стоит 800долларов ,а другая 2000 .В  дорогой  юрте все  составляющие  только из натуральных качественных материалов, например веревки только из конского волоса ,а войлок высшего сорта и.т.д..В дешевой  юрте все веревки из синтетики ,войлок низкого качества и сами деревянные детали из плохого дерева в общем на 50% из китайского сырья.


Брали в Бурятии/Монголии (просто упомянули, что "стоят рядом две юрты")? + водонепроницаемый брезент реально помогает?

----------


## Читтадхаммо

В Бурятии такие юрты стоят 2 раза дороже ,купили конечно в  Монголии и опять-же все расходы удороживают юрту намного;привезти юрту из Улан-Батора до монгольско-российской границы -10000руб +растоможка 14000 руб и и.т.д..Что водопроницаемый брезент хорошо зашищает  от дождя это правда, но только очень плотный  и дорогой.А то ,что стоят рядом две юрты- сравнение юрт по ценовой категории ,так-же и  с  вещами можно купить рубашку "босс" на рынке и за 300руб, а  в фирменном   бутике вроде  такая-же  рубашка  уже 11000руб .

----------

Велеслав (27.04.2011), Доржик (22.02.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> .В  дорогой  юрте все  составляющие  только из натуральных качественных материалов, например веревки только из конского волоса ,а войлок высшего сорта и.т.д..В дешевой  юрте все веревки из синтетики ,войлок низкого качества и сами деревянные детали из плохого дерева в общем на 50% из китайского сырья.


Вот оно, поле деятельности: лес хороший под боком, веревки из конского волоса плети. Опять же производство нормального войлока (дизайнерские валенки, веревки и т.д. и т.п.)

----------


## Топпер

> В  дорогой  юрте все  составляющие  только из натуральных качественных материалов, например веревки только из конского волоса ,а войлок высшего сорта и.т.д..В дешевой  юрте все веревки из синтетики ,войлок низкого качества и сами деревянные детали из плохого дерева в общем на 50% из китайского сырья.


Кстати, а чем капроновые верёвки хуже волосяных? Они же прочнее и их никто не есть. Даже моль? Или солнце и мороз действуют?

----------

Велеслав (27.04.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Кстати, а чем капроновые верёвки хуже волосяных? Они же прочнее и их никто не есть. Даже моль? Или солнце и мороз действуют?



Есть мнение, что именно из-за таких веревок в юрту не ползут змеи и иные гады...

----------

Велеслав (27.04.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.termofor.ru/prod1.php?id=27

----------


## PampKin Head



----------


## PampKin Head

На тему гаджетов, полезных в хозяйстве http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produc...er_Radio.html#






> The CR-200 from First Alert by Sima is a crank powered flashlight and radio for emergencies, camping, and picnics. This sturdy, weatherproof radio can provide radio and light 24 hours a day, 7 days a week without ever replacing a single battery. Power is conveniently provided by hand crank. The radio can receive AM/FM/NOAA Weatherband broadcasts while light is provided by LED.
> 
> No Batteries Needed
> Internal NiMH battery is charged via hand crank for unlimited power.
> Battery Status
> LED display indicates charge status of battery.
> Bright Flashlight
> A 3-LED flashlight provides bright, white light in case of an emergency


http://www.simaproducts.com/support/...r%20manual.pdf

----------


## PampKin Head

Бредеть йо-гин на кла-дби-ще, от-секать при-вя-зааности....













http://club.strida.ru/
http://club.strida.ru/membrana-test-drive/ [обзорчег]

P.S. В раме - место под дамару. ))))

----------

Jinpa Soenam (16.06.2011), Pema Sonam (16.06.2011)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Кстати, а чем капроновые верёвки хуже волосяных? Они же прочнее и их никто не есть. Даже моль? Или солнце и мороз действуют?


Забыл сразу ответить тогда,волосяные  веревки , а  именно  из  конского  волоса лучше  и незаменимы  тем  ,что они  не деформируются при резко континентальном  климате .

----------

PampKin Head (17.06.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

уже на промышленной основе и с гидро/теплоизоляцией

----------

Топпер- (14.06.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head



----------

Топпер- (14.06.2012)

----------


## PampKin Head



----------


## PampKin Head

граждане евреи тоже не отстают в решении вопроса
http://Freedome.co.il

----------

Pema Sonam (14.06.2012), Топпер- (14.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

Все в Тай))

----------

